# Children learning Spanish



## davy1971 (Sep 14, 2015)

hi i am moving with my 2 kids later in yr to spain, 7 and 12, can u advise me on how the children get on with the language please


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

I've moved your question to a thread of its own, so it should get more replies 

My two were 4 & nearly 8 when we moved here, & had no problems at all - they just sort of 'absorbed' Spanish at school

So your 7 year old should be fine

Generally though, once a child is over the age of around 10, it's much more difficult. There's a lot of research which shows that they don't 'absorb' it after that age . they have to study, so you might want to consider International school for a 12 year old


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I've moved your question to a thread of its own, so it should get more replies
> 
> ...


Totally agree my kids were 4 and 8 too , and went through Spanish school just fine 

( the Valenciano came as a bit of a surprise to me though ! , but they coped with that ok as well )


----------



## davy1971 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank u for reply and moving post. Still trying to work how to start a thread. Was thinking an international school for eldest. More research needed thanks again


----------



## Liana12433 (Jul 1, 2015)

My 13 year old starts school after Christmas, he is having Spanish lessons now and has been told by the school they will arrange extra classes for him after school for 3- 4 months as he needs.


----------



## davy1971 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks that is very good to no. Is than a state school or an international school


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Liana12433 said:


> My 13 year old starts school after Christmas, he is having Spanish lessons now and has been told by the school they will arrange extra classes for him after school for 3- 4 months as he needs.


What level do you/ they expect him to have achieved after 3- 4 months?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Liana12433 said:


> My 13 year old starts school after Christmas, he is having Spanish lessons now and has been told by the school they will arrange extra classes for him after school for 3- 4 months as he needs.


If he isn't fluent right now and he's switching from the British to the Spanish curriculum in a Spanish school where he'll also need to settle in and make friends then it sounds like you are asking too much of him.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Liana12433 said:


> My 13 year old starts school after Christmas, he is having Spanish lessons now and has been told by the school they will arrange extra classes for him after school for 3- 4 months as he needs.


I presume that's at a secondary school (ESO)? Will he have to learn Valencian/Catalan/Basque etc. as well?

I too think he might struggle. At age 13 I guess he'll be in 2nd ESO and will have to learn Spanish history - including the year('s worth) that he has missed.


I hope all goes well for him.


[your profile suggests that you live in Georgia - where is that in Spain ]


----------



## davy1971 (Sep 14, 2015)

Can anyone guide me to international schools on alicante area please.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davy1971 said:


> Can anyone guide me to international schools on alicante area please.


have a look at the education section of our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there are some links to associations of British & International schools


----------



## davy1971 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thx


----------



## badgersquirrels (Oct 3, 2015)

I think the key is to find the kids situations where they are happy and relaxed and genuinely want to mix with the locals. I have two bilingual daughters and we have moved about a bit. We always try to get them involved in lots of fun clubs and activities and join communities of both languages to maintain and push their levels. They have to want to do it though. Sticking them in boring after school classes will push them in the other direction.


----------



## Liana12433 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi,
My eldest will be just 13 when he gets here is learning Spanish 3 hours a week at home.
Once he gets to the school here the head has told me they will give him extra lessons at school to help out until the summer and then re assess.
They arrive here with me on or around the 14th of December and after a day of getting health etc will have him in school until the end of the Christmas term, just to be acquainted etc. The school is a very good one the CEO of the company that I work for, his kids go there and he can afford any school in Spain. I knoew kids in Canada who came from Holland and could not speak a word, they soon learn and adapt. Yes out of school classes are good as well but need to focus on the basics.
Our little guy is 2 and he will learn three languages by the time he is done.
Thanks


----------

